# Prices



## Bev Polmanteer (Jul 30, 2004)

How much do you sell a nice slimline pen for?


----------



## emtjra (Jul 30, 2004)

I sell mine for around $15.00. $20.00 for the corian and acrilic.


----------



## melchioe (Aug 2, 2004)

With nice inexpensive kits ($1.70 each for slimlines), and nice inexpensive wood, I sell plain wood slimlines for $20.  With more exotic wood or stabilized wood, price goes up.  Obviously, acrylic costs more and price goes up.  Many people use a cost*3 plus labor approach.  So for contoured slimlines I(since those take me a little longer), I charge more.


----------



## melchioe (Aug 2, 2004)

Here are some threads from this site that may shed a little more light on this topic:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=326
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=66


----------



## fmunday (Aug 5, 2004)

Should have been one more choice "Depends".  Standard Gold finish and common (for penturners) hardwood -- $25.00  Same thing in a pen/pencil set -- $37.50  Stablized woods and burls + $5.00 and + $7.50 - $10.00 for really expensive/rare/hard to find stuff like Gaboon Ebony or Amboyna Burl or Thuya Burl.  Upgrade finish on metal parts, I usually round up the difference to the next even $$$ amount so if the kit costs an additional say $3.75 above the $1.70 from Ryan, I would add $4.00 to the cost of the pen to cover it.  Not to make an additional $0.25 but to keep it on an even $$$ amount.  
I sell'em but that isn't why I'm in it.  So far, I'm probably $2,500.00 - $3,500.00 .............. in the hole! []


----------



## Adam (Aug 5, 2004)

Fm munday you are never in the hole if it is fun


----------



## fmunday (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Adam_
> <br />Fm munday you are never in the hole if it is fun


It is and I didn't get into it to try to make $$$ in the first place.  The BOSS would like it a whole lot better if the addiciton payed for itself though.[]


----------



## tipusnr (Aug 5, 2004)

Just had a craft shop owner ask me to sell my pens, on consignment, from her shop.  Now I really have to buckle down and make a decision on what to charge.  I know many of you thought I've been joking about not getting into this to sell pens but it's true.  Still I don't think I can let the opportunity pass by.  She thinks I'm an "artist" and values my pens pretty highly.  Will let you all know what I decide.  I have a funny sort of ethics about prices and never believed in "what the market will bear" pricing.  Still I've read and considered a lot of what you all have said about valuing yourself and believe there's truth to that.  Keep up the discussions - it beats talking to myself!!


----------



## ilikewood (Aug 5, 2004)

I sold my pens in a consignment store for almost 2 years.  The best times were always fathers day, mothers day, christmas, etc.  I increased my prices to cover the consignment fee and charges.  I didn't make a killing there, but I was always above even.  

One big problem I had...shoplifting.  Last Christmas over the period of two weeks, I had $200 worth of pens stolen...probably the same thief every time.  I had to build a lockable display case and when I did, my sales went down.  People like to hold and try things (along with pocketing them)[B)]


----------



## timdaleiden (Aug 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tipusnr_
> <br />Just had a craft shop owner ask me to sell my pens, on consignment, from her shop.



  Congrats Bill. It is really neat when someone sees value in what you have created. The great thing is, when you start selling them, you get to try new kits, materials, and so on, without losing money.


----------



## PenWorks (Aug 18, 2004)

I to agree, I just love turning pens. But I also have a pen shop in my office with over 700 pens in stock. I not only sell my own, but I carry high line & intermidiate pens from Delta , Krone, Marlen, Lamy and others. To get back to the original question, I feel my work is as nice or nicer than some manf. I sell my slim lines from 25.00 to 35.00 in 10K & Platinum and generally in nicer woods & resins. This is a little on the high side. but I don't work for free, and if they want a nice pen from a good artist 35.00 is chump change. Regards, Anthony, new to this board www.penworks.us


----------



## Efletche (Aug 18, 2004)

I have experiments with some Sassafras wood I brought back from Maryland last year. Being new, I didn't want to ruin the expensive stuff I bought. I have made a half dozen in the slim line fashion and the girls at work loved them. I asked for $35.00 each and all six sold within ten minutes to different individuals.


----------



## KKingery (Nov 30, 2004)

What a great poll! This type of info really helps us new guys.


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 30, 2004)

$30-35 ,My hourly rate is $25.00 per hour with a $25.00 minimum. And that is still $300 an hour less than my lawyer!


----------



## dougle40 (Nov 30, 2004)

I find it hard sometimes to get $20.00 for a slimline pen even with a fancy turning and something like Dymondwood , which always seens to be a favorite .
I did sell a slimline pen and pencil set with fancy turning a while back made from African Blackwood for $75.00 though !!!


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 8, 2005)

The price of a slimline will vary depending on what type of kit and material I use. I try to get 30 to 35 dollars for top shelf stuff and also carry some in the 20 to 25 dollar range.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Jan 10, 2005)

Tipusnr said "She thinks I'm an "artist" and values my pens pretty highly."
You are an artist!
My girlfriend has her Masters in Art from Notre Dame and had me teach her to scroll. She'll be learning the lathe next. She says that we are artists since we create and express ourselves through our woodworking. I'm not going to argue with her since she has more education than I do and she's also the president of the company I work for! The University of Michigan had an exhibit last year of "Wood as Art" and our woodworking club has been invited to do an art exhibit at Indiana University Northwest this summer. There WILL be pens in the exhibit.
I sell slimlines made of domestic woods for $15.00 each - 2 for $25.00 and exotics and burls at $20.00 each - 2 for $35.00.


----------



## opfoto (Jan 27, 2005)

Sold a couple of pens for $15, but now I am charging a flat rate of $20... All were PSI SL. Sold 15 or so just to help support the addiction..er hobby!


----------



## woodscavenger (Jan 27, 2005)

When my wife had my allowance very low (still does), I would get people interested in pens that I wanted to learn and I would make them a deal....they by the drill bits, bushings, kit and $10 for labor and they had a deal.  And yes of course I kept the bits and bushings.[][]  This was the only way I had to build up my stockpile of supplies without begging from my wife.


----------



## GregD (Feb 2, 2005)

I guess I fall into the Depends catagory. My first slimline sold for $45 ten minutes after it came off the lathe. There was nothing special about it, the lady just saw it and offered the $45. Me being the guy I am, tried to tell her that was too much, but she insisted. 
Now I sell them in the $20 - $25 range and up depending on materials.


----------



## Deere41h (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm currently working on an order for 50 pens. Though not slim line they are similiar.  Kit cost was $2.25.  These are engraved with company logo and web site also.  Because potentially they could be given to Government employees I have to sell them for under $25.00.  Price will be $24.50 delivered in a plastic tube.  At that price I should have a positive cash flow.


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Feb 2, 2005)

> Because potentially they could be given to Government employees I have to sell them for under $25.00.


If you were SELLING them to the Government, you could have added a couple of zeros to the price!


----------



## dozuki (May 26, 2005)

I have sold some cigar pens for $25 and slim lines for $15.  I'm a policer officer and most of the pens i have sold are sold to the people I work with.  Also most of theme are died a dark blue.  As in the thin blue line and peole love them.  I don't think I charge enough but on the other hand these are people I work with.  At least im above the line.


----------



## ctEaglesc (May 26, 2005)

Define nice


----------



## Randy_ (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fmunday_<br />....The BOSS would like it a whole lot better if the addiciton payed for itself though...



It aways surprises me at how many pencrafter hobbyists feel the need for their hobby to "pay for itself."  No one expects golf to "pay for itself", or fishing or cycling or whatever!!!  The golfers I know, spend more money for a round of golf than I spend in a month on pen kits and their set of clubs costs a bunch more than what I have tied up in all of my pen-making equipment.  I could take every pen I make and throw it in the trash and still be ahead of the financial game relative to many other hobbies!!!


----------



## Darley (May 26, 2005)

I sell mine SL for AU$ 28.95 that's around US$ 22.00, I like to put my .95 I find it more attractive than $22.00 or $25.00, that is my personal opinion.

Serge


----------



## Old Griz (May 26, 2005)

Just about every slimline I have in stock is an upgrade gold, chrome or black fitting... I charge $20 and wish someone would buy them... I can't move a slimline or streamline for the life of me.. but I can sell $40 Atlas pens and $50+ Euros and PF's all day long.. and my cheapest Baron/Jr Gent is $75 and I have no problem selling them and I live in Western MD farm country where there are more cows than people ... GO FIGURE..


----------



## Daniel (May 26, 2005)

Tom,
 You refer to what I call the "Preceived Value" Effect. this is when a person sees something there head sort fo clicks on a price they expect it to be if it really is good. be under that and they think cheap, go over they think your full of yurself. get in the ballpark and better yet a little on the low side of the ball park and they think bingo great value. It's finding the ball park that can be a trick. usually moving prices upward is better than going down. when you hit it you will know. the pens start selling.


----------



## Old Griz (May 26, 2005)

Daniel, I started my slimlines and streamlines at $30 then tried $25 and could not move them at that price either.. I just think that the people who purchase my pens prefer the larger style pens that cost more... I am not complainging mind you, I would much rather make them and sell them ....
I really can't see them competing at a price higher than $30 with my other pens.. right now I just want to get them out of my inventory.. If you think you can sell them out your way for a high price I am more than willing to work out something with you.. LOL


----------



## Daniel (Jun 12, 2005)

Sorry Griz,
 know this reply is a bit late in coming. But I actually have about hte same luck with the "Skinny Pen" I first really hit on something with the Havana. back when it was nearly the only game in town. now the Gent pen seems to be the real winner for me. havn't been offering the Statesman for long enough to have an evaluation of it. I don't do craft shows every saturday either. maube that coudl be part of my sellign problem. Ya Think [?]


----------



## bigvoots44 (Jun 13, 2005)

all i have made so far are slimlines. i have sold a few at 20 cdn. price of kits,wood etc is around 6. throw in everything else and it is around 8 per pen. I am not going to get rich but it helps me support my hobby. I know i will soon move up, but for now it is ok. making money is not the point of the game at this time.
fred


----------



## laspringer (Jun 13, 2005)

I get $10 for a slimlines and $15 for cigars and atlas.


----------



## BogBean (Jun 13, 2005)

laspringer,
I think you should raise your prices...


----------



## Old Griz (Jun 14, 2005)

laspringer, I also think you are way way below the market average on those prices... 
I get a min of $45 for cigars and a min of $35 for the Atlas


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



One of the reasons woodworkers and crafters go into woodworking and crafting is often in the hopes of earning some supplement to a retirement income. Amatuer fishermen and golfers, etc. do their thing for recreation. My hunting and ATV riding hobbies are just that, I don't expect anyone to pay me. But I would like to make some money out of my woodworking/turning shop.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 14, 2005)

I am setting up a (locked) case in a large and busy antique/gift consignment mall. My initital pricing and styles will be: Slimlines in 24K and less expensive woods, $20-$25; Europeans in upgrade gold or similar and better woods, $30-$45; Barons in titanium gold or similar and only very best woods, $35-$75 with maybe a $100 to tempt the customer to drop down to a $75 one. My duck and game calls will start at $35, probably top out at $100. I don't expect to sell many of the $100 pens or calls, but it is a marketing technique called 'filling out the catalog'.


----------



## laspringer (Jun 14, 2005)

I would like to raise my prices but the area I am in is farm/ranch country and frugal is a nice way of saying it. I am in a small town of about 5k with the next largest city 80 miles away of about 25k after that any thing above 25k is 200 miles. Yes I am in the middle of rolling sandhills. If you look at my photo album I am trying to be more creative and working on my finishing process. If everybody would quit raising the bar I might get their.

thanks Alan


----------

